# Quelle protections pour iPad AIR ?



## tropezina (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

possesseur depuis hier d'un iPad air,
je me pose la question, car j'ai remarqué que certaines protections iPad 4 comportaient des aimants qui laissaient des traces de rayures au dos des iPad......
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

@tropezina, la smart case d'apple est sympa.
J'ai pris la smart cover et commander des films de protection que je n'ai pas encore reçu.


----------



## Ndddkn (2 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que je vais investir dans ce genre de protection : 

Http://shop.portenzo.com/ipad/


----------



## TonyT (3 Novembre 2013)

Avez-vous constaté que l'écran paraissait être moins "solide" que sur les précédentes version ? J'ai l'impression de me trouver face à un écran de tablette samsung au niveau de la matière (ressemble plus à du plastique qu'à du verre). J'ai regardé ça dans un magasin, je ne l'ai pas acheté.


----------



## thierry69007 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

en ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours protégé la face arriere de mes ipad avec un film plastique type invisible shield). Finalement je trouve que c'est la partie la plus fragile (ou du moins la plus sensible aux rayures) sur une tablette. On a toujours tendance a la poser un peu n'importe ou. Et sinon pour le transport une housse en néoprère. J'ai jamais été trop convaincu par la smart cover qui alourdissait l'ipad

Thierry


----------



## Trudo (4 Novembre 2013)

Effectivement l'écran a une impression de plastique cheap comparée à mon iPad 1. Ca sonne le plastique quand on tape dessus. Ça doit être le prix a payer pour avoir un iPad léger.

Pour la protection j'ai commandé une house à 10&#8364; sur eBay. Elle ressemble à celle d'Apple.


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Novembre 2013)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> en ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours protégé la face arriere de mes ipad avec un film plastique type invisible shield). Finalement je trouve que c'est la partie la plus fragile (ou du moins la plus sensible aux rayures) sur une tablette. On a toujours tendance a la poser un peu n'importe ou. Et sinon pour le transport une housse en néoprère. J'ai jamais été trop convaincu par la smart cover qui alourdissait l'ipad
> 
> Thierry



Je ne peux que plussoyer !

Je n'ai jamais été adepte des cover qui alourdissent l'iPad, surtout avec cet Air qui nous fait gagner des grammes... ce n'est pas pour en rajouter ensuite ! Je vais regarder pour une toute fine coque afin d'éviter les rayures sur l'arrière. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un modèle ultra fin et transparent, je veux bien le nom.

Et pour le transport, toujours ma petite housse Be., initialement prévue pour les anciens "gros" iPad mais qui fait très bien l'affaire juste pour du transport, même si la bête se ballade un peu


----------



## lineakd (4 Novembre 2013)

@le mascou, à surveiller le site power support. J'utilise leurs coques (l'air jacket clear...) sur un 4s et un 5s. Elles sont très fines. Dommage qu'ils n'ont pas pour l'ipad air sinon je l'aurais bien testé.


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @le mascou, à surveiller le site power support. J'utilise leurs coques (l'air jacket clear...) sur un 4s et un 5s. Elles sont très fines. Dommage qu'ils n'ont pas pour l'ipad air sinon je l'aurais bien testé.



Pas mal, à surveiller en effet !

J'ai eu celle là aussi pour iPhone, je conseille (0.5mm d'épaisseur) : Zero 5 (0.5mm) UltraThin case for iPhone 5S and iPhone 5


----------



## lineakd (4 Novembre 2013)

@le mascou, merci... Pour mon prochain achat!


----------



## Lauange (4 Novembre 2013)

TonyT a dit:


> Avez-vous constaté que l'écran paraissait être moins "solide" que sur les précédentes version ? J'ai l'impression de me trouver face à un écran de tablette samsung au niveau de la matière (ressemble plus à du plastique qu'à du verre). J'ai regardé ça dans un magasin, je ne l'ai pas acheté.



Oui, j'ai la même sensation. C'est différent de mon précédent ipad.


----------



## cillab (5 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir
 j'attend le miens,j'aimerais bien que TROPÉZINA nous donne son avis
pour une coque fine je suis preneur pour un lien
belkin devrait en sortir
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




Trudo a dit:


> Effectivement l'écran a une impression de plastique cheap comparée à mon iPad 1. Ca sonne le plastique quand on tape dessus. Ça doit être le prix a payer pour avoir un iPad léger.
> 
> Pour la protection j'ai commandé une house à 10 sur eBay. Elle ressemble à celle d'Apple.




 bonsoir
je pense que cela est du au traitement oléophobe pour eviter les traces de doigts
car sur mon ancien je ne te dit pas misére:rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




tropezina a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> possesseur depuis hier d'un iPad air,
> je me pose la question, car j'ai remarqué que certaines protections iPad 4 comportaient des aimants qui laissaient des traces de rayures au dos des iPad......
> Merci pour vos réponses




 bonsoir tropezina
sur le site BELKIN specialiste de la chose j'ais trouver une coque souple
a 19 99

Page d'accueil  > Produits > Étuis Et Protection > Étuis pour tablette > *Coque Shield Sheer Matte pour iPad Air* 
*Assistance&amp;amp;nbsp;produit*


Assistance&amp;amp;nbsp;produit 




 
*Coque Shield Sheer Matte pour iPad Air*

                                                                  F7N083B2C00


----------



## mac-fan (6 Novembre 2013)

moi j'opte pour le ipad nue,meilleur sensation  
aux diable les préservatif pour ibidule 
de tout façon y'a pas de danger de chopper un truque


----------



## Pierre_MM (7 Novembre 2013)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> en ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours protégé la face arriere de mes ipad avec un film plastique type invisible shield). Finalement je trouve que c'est la partie la plus fragile (ou du moins la plus sensible aux rayures) sur une tablette. On a toujours tendance a la poser un peu n'importe ou. Et sinon pour le transport une housse en néoprère. J'ai jamais été trop convaincu par la smart cover qui alourdissait l'ipad
> 
> Thierry



Ça m'intéresse cette histoire de film protecteur arrière. Je n'ai pas envie de le protéger avec une énorme coque.
Je voudrais pouvoir avoir un film protecteur au dos + une smart cover.
Je transporte mon iPad dans une pochette.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Novembre 2013)

Ndddkn a dit:


> Je pense que je vais investir dans ce genre de protection :
> 
> Http://shop.portenzo.com/ipad/



Laides à souhait, volumineuses, lourdes.
Oui, c'est pile poil ce qu'il faut à l'iPad Air.


----------



## Ekym (9 Novembre 2013)

Voici une alternative à la smart case HOCO Etui Smart Cover iPad AirMême principe, même fonction, mais 60% moins chère...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2013)

thierry69007 a dit:


> J'ai jamais été trop convaincu par la smart cover qui alourdissait l'ipad



Pour la protection de mon iPad 4 j'ai investi dans la smart cover et perso, je suis convaincu.


----------



## Nawfal (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai acheté pour ma part un Smart Cover car j'étais plutôt satisfait des précédents sur les anciens ipad. Sans regarder ce qui se fait ailleurs. 

Je trouve que le test sur macg est plutôt fidèle. Je déçu, il n'est pas très stable et les accroches en plastique font cheap. 
De plus par rapport au poids de l'ipad, il est assez lourd. 

Le Smart Cover s'aplatie souvent. 
Regardez la concurrence.


----------



## cillab (10 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir 
j'ais acheter le SMART COVER c'est bien dessus pour l'assise c'est bidon
tu appuie et ça dégage c'est une merde il faut trouver autre chose
je vais aller sur le cite de BERKLIN 
 et l'écrand bonjour les traces de doigts il parait q'ils l'ont traité holéophobe
je vais essayer avec les oreilles, ça marque moins
l'ipad 1 de mon épouse marque beaucoup moins


----------



## samuelaz36 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ekym a dit:


> Voici une alternative à la smart case HOCO Etui Smart Cover iPad AirMême principe, même fonction, mais 60% moins chère...



Bonjour
Je veux bien un retour sur cette smart case Hoco. Qq a t'il commandé ce modèle? Les délais de livraison ne sont pas trop longs?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi intéressé par des avis sur la smart case Hoco ! Elle m'intéresse mais je ne connais pas sa qualité...

Merci


----------



## croft208 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je suis aussi en recherche d'une coque pour iPad Air (En fait j'attends d'en trouver une bonne avant de l'acheter).

J'ai trouvé celle-ci qui à l'air pas mal du tout : iPad Air Smart Case (6 couleurs) | Ma Coque.fr

Qu'en pensez vous? Après est-elle stable et compagnie, mystère ...


----------



## Crosster (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour!

Juste un retour d'expérience sur la Case Logic Folio que je trouve pas mal.


L'iPad est bien maintenu, le matériau du rabat est agréable au toucher et les positions chevalet (3 angles différents) sont très stables.


Point négatif, il n'y a pas d'aimants dans le rabat, l'iPad ne s'allume/s'éteint pas à l'ouverture.


----------



## John McClane (13 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

Je viens d'acheter l'iPad Air ainsi que sa SmartCover noire en polyuréthane.

Contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire, cette protection est très bien!
Plus classe que les modèles des iPads précédents, elle tient bien en place sans problème. Je suis en train d'écrire ce message avec. Alors il est vrai qu'elle a un peu de jeu, et que ça accentue l'impression de flottement de ce nouvel ipad très fin, mais c'est tout à fait acceptable.

Et puis bon, j'ai 14 jours pour l'essayer, mais je pense que je la garderai.


----------



## Twolate (13 Novembre 2013)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> en ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours protégé la face arriere de mes ipad avec un film plastique type invisible shield).



Où peut-on se procurer ça ?  Je trouve que c'est une excellente idée mais je n'ai rien trouvé avec notre ami Google. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2013)

le top du top... la housse tricotée main


----------



## Lauange (13 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> le top du top... la housse tricotée main



Tricoté main tricoté coeur...


----------



## christo-67 (13 Novembre 2013)

Bodyguard full body chercher des macway cette après-midi !

Et " la robe club" de chez be-ez 
Probablement une Smart Cover a l'occasion mai pas sur que je prenne une Apple ...


----------



## joeGuillian (14 Novembre 2013)

Hello,
que pensez vous du Logitech Folio Protective Case? 

Prix: 49.99&#8364; - 
Étui de protection pour iPad Air
Elle a l'air depuis le site web de Logitech assez belle et robuste, mais 261g tout de même... La Smartcase d'Apple pèse autour de 150g (précisez si vous avec une meilleure info que poids, je ne suis pas certain à 100%)
Existe en plusieurs couleur.

Sinon j'avoue que la version avec clavier ultra plat est magnifique!
Prix: 149&#8364;  *Oui c'est hors de prix!!!*
version Logitech FabricSkin Keyboard Folio
FabricSkin Keyboard Folio for iPad Air - Logitech

L'inconvenient est que l'iPad Air n'est plus tout fin/tout léger avec cela (425g)...


----------



## enlex (14 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @tropezina, la smart case d'apple est sympa.
> J'ai pris la smart cover et commander des films de protection que je n'ai pas encore reçu.



le tarif de la smart cover fait mal 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h18 ----------




TonyT a dit:


> Avez-vous constaté que l'écran paraissait être moins "solide" que sur les précédentes version ? J'ai l'impression de me trouver face à un écran de tablette samsung au niveau de la matière (ressemble plus à du plastique qu'à du verre). J'ai regardé ça dans un magasin, je ne l'ai pas acheté.



Alors je peux t assurer que l'écran d'un Samsung Galaxy 8 est très costaud, je viens de faire tomber le mien dans ma cuisine en me prenant les pieds dans le cable de mon casque.

Le cable de mon casque bose a décroché la tablette est bien tombé et pas un seul soucis &#8230; 

Mes iPAds n'ont jamais eu de soucis pour le moment j espère que moin Air aura autant de chance par contre je n'en dirais pas autant des iPhones ou mon 5 a mordu la poussière  a plusieurs reprises et l'écran a pas résisté, heureusement que les assurances sont là


----------



## Bill G. (17 Novembre 2013)

http://www.dodocase.com/collections/dodocase-1Pour moi cette protection est la meilleure qui soit. Très classe, on dirait un carnet Moleskine, et permet de sortir facilement sont ipad pour l'avoir en mains "nu" également. Je l'utilise tous les jours en prise de note, puisque toutes mes notes de réunions sont faites avec mon ipad. J'en avait une pour mon ipad 1 et mon 2 avec lequel j'écris actuellement, j'en prendrai une pour l'iPad air qui me fait de l'il.
Les Dodocase sont aussi à chez Macway (moins de choix que sur le site us)


----------



## seb31511 (17 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part j ai la Smart Cover rouge et elle est très bien.

Elle ne se détache absolument pas en mode écriture et tien parfaitement en mode vertical ... Je ne comprends absolument pas les retours de certains.

Elle a 3 atouts par rapport à l'ancienne :

- une fois retournée contre le dos de l iPad en alu celle-ci tiens toute seule sans qu'on sois obligé de la maintenir en permanence contre le dos a l'aide des doigts.
- partie aimentée en plastique qui permet de pas rayer l iPad
- l aimant tiens bien plus que l'ancien et permet de ne pas détacher malencontreusement la Smart Cover de l'iPad, ce qui évite de faire tomber l iPad bêtement !

Enfin pour moi RAS sur cette smart cover ... Elle est très bien et je la recommande !!

Cela m'étonnais quand même qu Apple sorte sa seule protection officielle pour iPad en faisant une erreur aussi bête que louper la partie fonctionnelle ... Juste impossible !


----------



## joeGuillian (17 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pris la Smart Case marron. Elle fera cuir marron vieilli à l'usage ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire. Les couleurs bleu, rouge jaune ou beige sont sympa mais semblent mal vieillir d'après certains témoignages.

En terme de poids je trouve que la smart case n'alourdit par trop l'iPad Air et je ne note pas de jeu. Je n'ai pas assez de recul, mais pour le moment je suis satisfait de mon achat.


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2013)

enlex a dit:
			
		

> le tarif de la smart cover fait mal


@enlex, oui, surtout qu'il m'arrive d'en changer en cours d'année. Elle me convient à mon utilisation. 


			
				christo-67 a dit:
			
		

> Bodyguard full body chercher des macway cette après-midi !
> Et " la robe club" de chez be-ez
> Probablement une Smart Cover a l'occasion mai pas sur que je prenne une Apple ...


@christo-67, crois tu que l'ipad air avec la cover rentrera dans la robe club de chez be-ez?
Le modèle pour l'ipad air n'est toujours pas sortie.


----------



## arthurjacky (19 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous ,moi j.ai acheté pour mon ipad mini rétine une Smart Cover mais je me rend compte qu'elle ne protège pas assez le dos qui est ,pour moi, le plus sujet aux rayures .J.aimerais donc savoir si je peut retourner ma Smart Cover pour m.acheter une smart case?
Qu'en pensez vous?
PS:je l'ai achetée à la FNAC.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## sprn72 (22 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
Pour ma part je viens de commander la smart case de Besdata à moitié prix sur Amazon.20 au lieu de 40.Ca a pas l'air mal!!!Quelqu'un connaît?


----------



## rgi (22 Novembre 2013)

Aucunes .

ipad mini  tout propre sans rayure depuis el début.

mon 5s j'ai mis une coque pendant 2 semaines puis la depuis 1 semaine rien du tout.

je supporte pas en fait de cacher le matos et c'est fait pour être consommé et abimer etc...


----------



## zzBoibes (23 Novembre 2013)

Moi je suis parti sur la Smart Cover Apple + protection plastique gel compatible SMart Cover, tout est niquel. 
J'ai d'abord pris une protection non compatible à 17 (pour rien donc...) puis j'ai pris sur amazon une protection à 0,99 (+ fdp 3) qui est impeccable et compatible SC. L'ensemble reste relativement épuré par rapport aux grosses protections et ne dénature pas trop l'iPad.


----------



## sprn72 (23 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que ça pas l'air mal ta protection Zz boibes !Ca tiens bien en place?La Smart Cover se place bien?


----------



## Fisteur (26 Novembre 2013)

Salut, voici mon achat de cet semaine, pour mon ipad air






Avizar - Coque Silicone Anti-Chocs Apple iPad Air: Amazon.fr: High-tech
Reçu en 3jour 
C est devenu une vrai télécommande bumper (je vais pas la lancé mais j ai confiance..)


----------



## sprn72 (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
J'ai recu ma protection Besdata smart case hier.
Elle est terrible!!!!
Le design de l'Ipad est préservé.
La tablette s'allume des que l'on ouvre le clapet.
La smart cover est faite avec 3 rabats contrairement a la nouvelle de Apple.
Pour la qualité,cela s'ajuste nickel.Il ne reste plus qu'a voir comment ca vieillit mais a 20euros,on ne risque pas grand chose!!
Ah,oui,une protection d'ecran et un stylet sont fournit avec.
Je ne regrette vraiment pas.


----------



## tropezina (29 Novembre 2013)

Finalement j ai pris la coque  belkin a 19 super légère et protection film de l écran
J ai ainsi conserve une des principales qualité de cette tablette:le poids
Je suis ravi de de choix


----------



## Somchay (1 Décembre 2013)

Pour moi c'est pareil (même si cela concerne un iPad mini en commande, pas un iPad Air) : coque très fine et protection écran. J'ai la coque Apple sur mon iPad 3 avec rabat magnétique et ce rabat ne m'apporte rien en dehors du fait qu'il "salit" l'écran à chaque fois qu'il est fermé...

Coque et protection d'écran seront de la marque VOX :
- coque ultra fine avec un touché "gomme" très agréable lors de la prise en main et qui assure un bon maintien de l'appareil (ne glisse pas dans les doigts comme l'alu de l'iPad)
- protection d'écran qui n'est pas un simple film mais un verre Gorilla très fin qui ne se raye pas (essayé avec un cutter !) et quasi incassable à moins d'y aller à coup de marteaux !

Ainsi, aucun surpoids ajouté, design conforme à l'iPad sans protection, mais une protection efficace contre toute rayure lors du transport ou en cas de chute.


----------



## ledoc66 (1 Décembre 2013)

j'ai acheté la smart cover d'apple....et quelle erreur !!!! 

Super salissante (des traces au bout de 1heure á peine) et qui se plaque pas super bien sur le ibidule...bref, une daube que j'ai ramené le jour même.

Je cherche donc toujours


----------



## garethtennis (2 Décembre 2013)

moi j'attends surtout la disponibilité de la moshi versacover pour l'ipad air

ça a l'air de loin la meilleure case mais toujours pas dispo en europe , elle est prévue mi decembre mais si vous avez des tuyaux pour l'avoir avant je suis preneur!!

Moshi Versacover for iPad Air- The Best iPad Air Case - YouTube


----------



## davidsto (4 Décembre 2013)

garethtennis a dit:


> moi j'attends surtout la disponibilité de la moshi versacover pour l'ipad air
> 
> ça a l'air de loin la meilleure case mais toujours pas dispo en europe , elle est prévue mi decembre mais si vous avez des tuyaux pour l'avoir avant je suis preneur!!
> 
> Moshi Versacover for iPad Air- The Best iPad Air Case - YouTube



Je viens juste d'avoir mon iPad Air 16 Go. Je suis aussi à la recherche de la meilleure protection d'iPad Air !

Je me suis arrêté sur : 

- la Versacover Moshi : Moshi - Premium accessories and peripherals for Apple, Android, Kindle - Product - VersaCover for iPad

- la Logitech Folio Protective Case : Étui de protection pour iPad Air

J'hésite...


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

sur le cite   Enceinte Bluetooth Veho 360° M4 - Noire :: MobileFun.fr

 mobilefun  vous avez des coques en carbonnes tranparentes qui son nikel
j'en ais mise une c'es TOP  + des petites enceintes bluetooth  qui ont un son nikel
pour IPHONE ET IPAD  
enceinte VEHO 360


----------



## Xzionlio (4 Décembre 2013)

davidsto a dit:


> Je viens juste d'avoir mon iPad Air 16 Go. Je suis aussi à la recherche de la meilleure protection d'iPad Air !
> 
> Je me suis arrêté sur :
> 
> ...



Exactement pareil que toi ! Le problème étant que Moshi ne livre pas en Europe et il n'y a pas encore (du moins à ma connaissance) de revendeur européen...

Ce site américain livre en Europe: Shop iPad - iPad Air - outfitYOURS.com

Mais les frais de port sont assez ahurissants...

Bref j'hésite surtout que la logitech qui a l'air très bien est en vente sur Amazon avec donc une livraison gratuite.

Sinon quelqu'un connaît des bonnes housses en néoprène en attendant que je me décide?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (6 Décembre 2013)

J'ai acheté hier une protection noire de chez etcware. Pas mal du tout....


----------



## Rodney Jerkins (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je me suis procurer une pochette Fossil en cuir je la glisse dedans et voila


----------



## Chrone (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, pour ma part j'utilise une smartcover avec ce système de chez Amazon : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Coque-arrière-...mat+pour+iPad+compatible+smart+cover+(iPad+5)

Le résultat n'est pas mal du tout, mais si vous avez mieux au niveau de la coque, compatible avec la smartcover je suis à votre écoute, car le rendu couleur noire de la smartcover avec l'arrière de la coque blanc translucide n'est pas du plus bel effet à mon gout.


----------



## garethtennis (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous

je viens de recevoir la moshi versacover pour ipad air et je peux vous dire qu'il n y a pas photo avec les autres coques.

c'est de loin la meilleure, elle est très légère, elle protège le dos de l'ipad a la perfection et le toucher de la protection sur le dessus est nettement plus agréable que la smartcover.
Le top c'est l'aimant qu'il y a derrière qui permet de maintenir la cover à plat derrière.

La fonction origami est également très pratique et le mode visionnage film est nettement plus stable qu'avec la smarcover ou smartcase

j'ai pris la couleur navy

bref il n'y a pas à hésiter!!!!


----------



## davidsto (7 Janvier 2014)

garethtennis a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je viens de recevoir la moshi versacover pour ipad air et je peux vous dire qu'il n y a pas photo avec les autres coques.
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi tenté par la VersaCover de Moshi. J'ai quelques questions à te poser :

- Où l'a tu acheté et combien ?
- Quelle est la matière du rabat avant ?

- Peux-tu nous mettre des photos ?

D'avance, merci.


----------



## Halph (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai également faire l'acquisition de la versacover moshi en blue navy, pouvez me communiquer le prix et le lieu d'achat. Si quelqu'un a un lien pour l'acheter en france, je suis prenneur.

Amicalement.


----------



## Groumpff (22 Janvier 2014)

Pareil

En recherche d'un vendeur de  Moshi versacover origami pour ipad mini retina


----------



## Maxenceone (22 Janvier 2014)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour s'en procurer une pour l'instant, et si vous aimez le rose... :
Funda Moshi Iglaze Versacover Ipad Mini Carcasa Tapa Origami Soporte Gris | eBay
Certes un peu plus chère, mais bon... !


----------



## Serge.Sp (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire tous poste ici et j'y ai trouver ce lien qui propose une protection invisible avec l'option incrustation de la Smart Cover. powersupportintl
 J'aimerais commander cette protection, le site est en anglais mais je devrais y arriver.
Par contre j'aimerais savoir s'il est fiable, donc si quelqu'un connais ce site et pourrais me transmettre ces critiques ici cela serait sympas.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

@+


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Janvier 2014)

Ozaki Origami noire. 
Super!!!


----------



## cillab (20 Février 2014)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Je ne peux que plussoyer !
> 
> Je n'ai jamais été adepte des cover qui alourdissent l'iPad, surtout avec cet Air qui nous fait gagner des grammes... ce n'est pas pour en rajouter ensuite ! Je vais regarder pour une toute fine coque afin d'éviter les rayures sur l'arrière. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un modèle ultra fin et transparent, je veux bien le nom.
> 
> Et pour le transport, toujours ma petite housse Be., initialement prévue pour les anciens "gros" iPad mais qui fait très bien l'affaire juste pour du transport, même si la bête se ballade un peu



bonne initiative  j'utilise la housse de mon premier ipad( BELKIN) et j'evite de le poser n'importe ou les tables de bistrots  ect ect


----------

